# I need to ask Pastry Chefs 12 questions



## lacocotte (Jul 1, 2010)

I decided in the fall of last year after being laid off from an office job that I belong in the kitchen making pastries which was a difficult decision to make since I'm in my late 30's now. I got into a pastry program and I'm starting this September which I'm really excited about. I also qualify for some government funding that I'm trying to get to support myself while I'm in school. Part of the application is to interview 3 pastry chefs and ask the questions below. It's mainly to make sure that I can find employment after I graduate because they're investing money in me. I would really appreciate your replies. You can send them to me in a private message. I would also need your name, job title, company and phone number.

1- what is the skill set and level needed in your company for someone to obtain employment in this position?

2- what level of education would that person need?

3- what kind and how much experience would someone need?

4- would a practicum or a coop placement satisfy your experience requirement?

5- what are the daily duties of this job?

6- is the work part time, full time, contractual or seasonal?

7- how many hours per week could someone expect to work?

8- what is the starting salary range?

9- how often do positions become available for this type of work?

10- which training institutions do you (the employer) recognize?

11- would you consider hiring someone if they had the skills/training we have discussed? If not, why?

12 what further training would you require?


----------

